# Serpent mini 25mm glass



## MoneymanVape (11/9/16)

Hi, so fot some odd reason my serpent mini 25 glass cracked. Dont know how it happend. Didnt drop it,didnt over tighten the top cap and wasn't during cleaning.
Please help. Were can i buy more glass pieces. Hate for the spare to brake aswel.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (21/7/17)

If not too late. 
I had the same problem and easy found trhe glass in the FT shop
(I do not know if I can insert the direct links)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/7/17)

Try afrivape. Got my replacement glass there

Reactions: Like 1


----------

